# Laser Cutting and 3-d Printing For Model Railroaders - Bob Gledhill



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Recently I purchased this book via Ebay. It's a recent release and should be available via a lot more sites.

https://www.google.com.au/imgres?im...d=0ahUKEwjT28ba9c3UAhUHlpQKHa_JCb0Q_B0IigEwCg

Since laser cutting & 3D printing is become more accessible and affordable to a lot of people. It's become another valuable tool to modellers no matter your era, prototype and scale.

Bob Gledhill has presented the information as 3 main topics (CAD / Laser Cutting / 3D Printing) and broken them down into easily understood chapters. Pictures help augment the information along with clear diagrams. 

This is ideal for beginners and those getting their feet wet to assist with their design and production. The projects are handy and a good way to expand your skills using the systems. 

For those that have immersed themselves in the newish technology, there's a lot of already familiar things covered. However, there is always something new or better to pick up from this publication. Even if you don't use the systems or programs contained within, there is a lot of similarities.

As for me it has shown a few new things, for instance using layers with CAD. Plus design / setup for laser cutting, which is where I am heading for production.

Ideal and handy to add to your library, it's a great way to augment your skills.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

There are some nice looking projects in there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Looking forward to reading through it.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I bought mine via Wordery on Ebay for $29 Aus with free postage and it arrived a week before it was due. Check around for best prices, postage and service.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I bought a copy from Amazon and should have it tomorrow.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Scott. Definitely something I'm interested in. Ordered 

-Jim


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to check this out on Amazon, and in the "you might be interested in this" sub-category, I saw the following -

"3D Printing and Laser Cutting: A Railway Modelling Companion"

Does anybody know anything about this one? It looks almost like a companion volume.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

This is on the to buy list later on down the track as I'm also interested in CNC cutting / routing / milling some of my projects. 

I originally looked at buying this one first (3D Printing and Laser Cutting: A Railway Modelling Companion). These are different authors (Jeff Geary and Dave Renshaw), although some of the subject content would be the same. By the looks of it, there has been a updated / revised cover placed on it.

May be a companion piece, may have to buy that too.


----------

